# British Driving Instructor Wanted



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know of a British driving instructor? Our daughter has decided to take driving lessons with a view (obviously) to driving and being independent from relying on us for a lift!

I had been recommended Cliff Romano (99035896) but this no. is unobtainable. Also, I know you have to be resident here for 6mths before you can get a provisional licence, but can she not just apply for this back in Scotland to see her through?

Any recommendations welcome!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I have found this website very useful regarding driving in Cyprus

Driving in Cyprus - Information and advice. Everything you need to know about driving in Cyprus.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I think Romanos have shut down as their website has been taken over by a spam advertiser: Romanos Driving School

That said, I did find another number for them that may be worth trying: 26623852


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Talagirl, I'll check the website out!

Zach, tried that number but its dead - seems like Cliff may have left or given up this line of work.

Thanks for your help though


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

What a pity that our plans had to change as my other half is a driving instructor.... With an 85% pass rate. Pretty good considering he specialises in teaching pupils with various disabilities, although not exclusively. We did look at driving school when we researched coming to live in Paphos but we didn't find many :-(


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> What a pity that our plans had to change as my other half is a driving instructor.... With an 85% pass rate. Pretty good considering he specialises in teaching pupils with various disabilities, although not exclusively. We did look at driving school when we researched coming to live in Paphos but we didn't find many :-(


Sounds like there is a nice open window in the market for your husband to open a driving school here.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Zach had our circumstances not changed that would indeed be an option. But hey, never say never! !!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a chat wit the great people from RoADAR: The voice of of road safety in Cyprus – Lets make the roads of Cyprus safer. | RoSPA advanced driver and motorcycle rider training in Cyprus We are more involved with them from the Motorcycle side of things, but have a chat with Steve on 97727635 he can point you to the right direction!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Does anyone know of a British driving instructor? Our daughter has decided to take driving lessons with a view (obviously) to driving and being independent from relying on us for a lift!
> 
> I had been recommended Cliff Romano (99035896) but this no. is unobtainable. Also, I know you have to be resident here for 6mths before you can get a provisional licence, but can she not just apply for this back in Scotland to see her through?
> 
> Any recommendations welcome!


Just a thought. If she goes back to Scotland for a provisional license she had better do it before 18th as it might not be valid after that! lol:


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Have a chat wit the great people from RoADAR: The voice of of road safety in Cyprus – Lets make the roads of Cyprus safer. | RoSPA advanced driver and motorcycle rider training in Cyprus We are more involved with them from the Motorcycle side of things, but have a chat with Steve on 97727635 he can point you to the right direction!
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Hi Martijn, I spoke with Steve and he very kindly put me in touch with Doros, whom I believe you know.

After speaking with Doros, it would appear that there is no getting around it - Sascha would have to wait another 5 months before she could apply to learn how to drive as she needs to have been resident here for 6mths and provide evidence of her time here eg: utility bill, insurance etc., which in itself would be difficult as everything is in our (her parents) names! Aaagh - red tape!


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Zach - agree with you, this is a great opportunity for a professional instructor to set up a business - there are young people out that wanting to lear to drive too!

Rema - you could well be right with Scotland, we'll have to see next week!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Zach - agree with you, this is a great opportunity for a professional instructor to set up a business - there are young people out that wanting to lear to drive too!
> 
> Rema - you could well be right with Scotland, we'll have to see next week!


Would not be surprised if a non Cypriot can*t get a license to set up a driving school, as it is in many other branches


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have certainly seen Brits advertising their driving schools in the past and I understand they have to be tested on their teaching methods to ensure that pupils learn to overtake when approaching blind bends, always try to park at an awkward angle in an awkward place, drive with one hand so as not to interrupt their mobile phone calls, stop in the middle of the road to talk to someone in a parked car but only when it blocks traffic, and employ the lane discipline of a permanent inebriate.

It's not as easy as it sounds.

Finally they also have to learn to drive with their arm hanging out the window in order to hit the car to make it go faster just as their grandmothers did when riding their donkeys.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw this yesterday, I don't know anything about them personally.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> I saw this yesterday, I don't know anything about them personally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 28097


Thanks for the post - unfortunately, they're based in Nicosia and we're in Sea Caves


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear didn't see that. Btw Ste covers all of the North West inc preston blackburn wigan skipton nelson skelmersdale bolton etc so nicosia to sea caves should be no problem lol.
Sharon


----------

